# Upside down .........



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

LOL That Cruiser is a card! Caue was trying the same trick at my sisters place last weekend. Boys will be boys. :doh:


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Too FUNNY! We turned Tommy's pool upside down after cleaning it, and mowing his little yard, and he was looking like a miniature version of Cruiser! Layed on it til we refilled it for him.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

he looks so pleased with himself! I love it!


----------



## furry (Jul 17, 2008)

the 2nd pic is hilarious! yup...my pool!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

OMG!!! That kid is toooo much! Great shots of the Bruiser!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That Cruiser Bruiser just cracks me up with that last picture. He looks like he is just dying without the water in the pool with the tongue hanging out the side of his mouth.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

How in the world do you say no to that boy? Look at those eyes! He's adorable!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

OMG! That's hilarious!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

OMG, fill that pool for him, look at those eyes..LOL


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Heyyyyyyy my boy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Ok,mom,it too funny.Turn the pool rigth way and put some water for a boy.LOL


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

Did you give in to that precious face and fill it???


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

ShadowsParents said:


> Did you give in to that precious face and fill it???


Nope... it gets filled today.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

mylissyk said:


> How in the world do you say no to that boy? Look at those eyes! He's adorable!


He got his wish this morning ...the pool is filled and hes been in it all day...


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Finally!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

AndyFarmer said:


> Finally!!!!!!!!!!!!


Had to wait .. Have a dog with stitches , remember??????


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

You are so cruel making that gorgeous boy wait. I think he needs to have a word with Quinn about water. He is such a wuss


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

goldensmum said:


> You are so cruel making that gorgeous boy wait. I think he needs to have a word with Quinn about water. He is such a wuss


You might like it better your way.... Cruiser will, if he gets a chance play in the toilet, water bowl, he knows how to open the shower doors so its fair game if your in the shower, he knows how to hit the water lever on the fridge...:uhoh::uhoh::uhoh:


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

C'mon somebody------turn on the hose!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

LOL... I used to put my pool upside down too in order to keep it dry when not in use. I had to stop doing it b/c Sawyer thought it was a fab. new toy that krinkles!!!

Cruiser looks mighty pleased with himself there!!!


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Love the 2nd picture - he is a character.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Cruiser is adorable, just love him!


----------



## Lady Di (Feb 22, 2008)

He has so much character in that sweet face. Great photos.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

I just know you couldn't refuse that pleading face 

Gotta love their antics


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Momma, don't be stingy with the water! What a smile on that boy's face!


----------



## DebsiLou (Oct 6, 2007)

Lexie has done that same thing!! Aren't golden's wonderful???


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

It's great how well goldens understand their worlds. Cruiser knows what the pool is for!


----------

